# Downhill Strecken Hamburg / Norden



## michi-dh-86 (15. Juni 2015)

Moin & Servus Leute,

mein "hausberg" ist der Geisskopf nun bin ich aber nach Hamburg gezogen und suche hier Downhill-Strecken oder einfach geile Trails. 

Könnt ihr mir helfen und mir Tipps geben wo ich das in Hamburg + Umgebung machen kann?


----------



## 4mate (15. Juni 2015)

michi-dh-86 schrieb:


> Tipps geben wo ich das in Hamburg + Umgebung machen kann?


Tipp: Im Lokalforum 
*Norddeutschland*
(Niedersachsen, Hamburg, Bremen, Schleswig-Holstein, Mecklenburg)
umsehen bzw. fragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtblord (9. Juli 2015)

Im Volkspark gibt es eine alte Kiesgrube wo es alles gibt, von kleinen Tables und gaps bis zu 5-6 Meter lange und 3-4 Meter Hohen gaps, dan gibt es noch einen Kleinen Trail wo es auch Drops und so gibt in Poppenbüttel. Und dan noch irgendwas in Rissen an der Elbe


----------



## rhnordpool (10. Juli 2015)

Also von Downhill an den Elbhängen in Rissen möchte ich dringend abraten (schon gar nicht auf neuen, selber angelegten Trails. Gibt da so einige Versuche, wahrscheinlich von ein paar Kids, Vertikalen in die Hänge zu fahren). Das ist extrem sensibles Gebiet mit hoher Erosionsgefahr und hohem Spaziergängeranteil. Wer da downhillmäßig unterwegs ist, riskiert, daß irgendwann dort gar nicht mehr gefahren werden darf.

Die "normalen" Trails dort auf angelegten Wegen machen Spaß, kann man aber mit jedem CC-HT fahren. Also FF-Helme wirken dort etwas deplatziert.

Was es gibt, ist ein wahrscheinlich auch nicht offiziell angelegter, aber geduldeter Trail mit paar Sprüngen und Anliegern in Rissen in der Kiehskuhle (zwischen B431 und Rissener Landstrasse, Parkplatz von B431 anfahrbar, der Trail liegt am Südrand zwischen Teich und Rissener Landstraße). Ob er noch "in Betrieb ist, kann ich nicht sagen, da ich das letzte Mal dort im Januar unterwegs war.
Aber die Kieskuhle, das südlich anschliessende Waldgebiet zwischen Rissener Landstrasse und Kösterbergstrasse und dann die Hänge südlich der Kösterbergstrasse zwischen Rissen und Blankenese (Wittenbergen, Falkenstein, Waseberg) bieten viele kleine Trails und Waldwege für Runden so von 400 bis 800 hm / 20  bis 25 km und Rampen mit bis zu 25% Steigung. Also eher klassisches AllMountain-oder CC/Marathon-Gebiet


----------



## hülemüll (18. Juli 2015)

Fahr mal in den Deister bei Hannover... 1,5h Autofahrt, die sich aber lohnen. Dort gibt es neben vielen Naturtrails auch zwei Vereinsstrecken mit sehr gut gebauten Sprüngen. Ist auch alles gut mit dem Enduro zu fahren, denn Lifte gibts erst im Harz... ;-)


----------



## noocelo (18. Juli 2015)

komplett falsche ecke zum mtb, erst recht downhill. kannst bisschen in den harburger bergen rumcruisen, wird aber schnell langweilig. mal überlegt rr zu fahren?


----------

